# What is the story of your username?



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

What's the 'story' behind your username? You might not have a 'reason/story' behind it, but the general point is, why is your username your username? 
So when I created an account, I didn't know there was an existing YellowTurtle (sorry ) so the 01 on the end is really kind of funny! I love yellow, I love turtles, and I am the 01 and only (me)! 
Just curious what yours is !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

i was going to make my user name TheTortoiseMan because i use that for like ever user name, but it was taken. so my username now is just the species of torts i own.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was going to make my user name TheTortoiseMan because i use that for like ever user name, but it was taken. so my username now is just the species of torts i own.


Good idea, because then maybe they won't be so addictive  (other species too!)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

i want thousands of torts when I'm older!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

The funny thing is, I wouldn't even mind (to a degree) having that many (to clean, feed heat) because torts are so awesome!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

what species do you own?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

Painted turtles, redeared slider turtles, a yellow bellied slider, a russian tort, and a sulcata. They are the best ever! Turtles are kind of my original 'thing' so I think if I ever (who am I kidding?? Of course I will!) I'll get another turtle. I would love to venture into the area of keeping box turtles, which are really the best of both worlds!


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine is my name! Sure is something right I'm very imaginative.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

turtles are awesome but i hate dealing with the water! thats why I'm a tort guy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

i have a question yellow turtle why is your picture thing Elmo?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have a question yellow turtle why is your picture thing Elmo?


Elmo is my russian's name, and I actually planned on changing it after 'everything' but it's kind of grown on me !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Mine is my name! Sure is something right I'm very imaginative.


 Well, hey, then the story behind it is you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

my torts names are zooboo, bob1, bob2 lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> turtles are awesome but i hate dealing with the water! thats why I'm a tort guy!


I'm okay with all the water (some very helpful members [thanks guys!] told me about the PythonSiphon, which is a FABULOUS invention that I have no idea what I'd do without it!) because I like keeping things clean. I've been having issues with my large turtles, but it just make me like them more ! Just kidding


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my torts names are zooboo, bob1, bob2 lol


The Bob's. Are they both 'bob' like? (hehe, males?)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

bob1 is a girl and bob2 is a boy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bob can be a girl name. Bobby... Cute but fitting


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 29, 2014)

This is jabuticaba: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabuticaba




May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

Those look delicious! I love grapes (and they are 'grape like') I've never heard of that fruit before. Do you have a tree?


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 29, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Those look delicious! I love grapes (and they are 'grape like') I've never heard of that fruit before. Do you have a tree?


I wish! I'm in Canada, now. We did have them in Brazil. 

The other reason I picked the name is because Jabutí is the tupí word for tortoise.  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm starting to think I underthougtht mine 
The article said they conifer like too, so could one survive?


----------



## Delilah1623 (Sep 29, 2014)

The real Delilah ( =


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> This is jabuticaba: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabuticaba
> View attachment 97984
> 
> 
> ...


they look like ticks full of blood


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lisa marie born in 79  I use it for everything so I don't forget


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 29, 2014)

I am a huge fan of Dr Johnson & his biographer James Boswell. My first box turtle, the old gulf coast male I got over 38 years ago, is named for Dr Johnson. My boxies are all named for Johnson's circle of friends.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 29, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm starting to think I underthougtht mine
> The article said they conifer like too, so could one survive?


Yours is perfect. Suits your personality. I don't think they'd survive -40°F. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 29, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> they look like ticks full of blood


Eeeew! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Eeeew!
> 
> 
> May
> ...





look the same......


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 29, 2014)

Well...I jacked mine all up!!! I wanted big red, but there was already one of those  I wish I didn't add all the #'s but mines the last name and my wedding date 9-21-13. Yup just survived 1 yr of marriage but we've been together over 13 years


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 29, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 97992
> View attachment 97993
> look the same......


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 29, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 97992
> View attachment 97993
> look the same......


That's a huge stretch! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 29, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well...I jacked mine all up!!! I wanted big red, but there was already one of those  I wish I didn't add all the #'s but mines the last name and my wedding date 9-21-13. Yup just survived 1 yr of marriage but we've been together over 13 years


Congrats! Been with my partner 15 yrs. He's still alive. ;P


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

wow 15 years, thats as old as me lol!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Congrats! Been with my partner 15 yrs. He's still alive. ;P
> 
> 
> May
> ...


I like the, He's still alive quote


----------



## G-stars (Sep 29, 2014)

Mines my first initial and star tortoises are my favorite. Next on the wish list are radiated. 


— Gus


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 29, 2014)

G-stars said:


> Mines my first initial and star tortoises are my favorite. Next on the wish list are radiated.
> 
> 
> — Gus




i know what your talking about, they look amazing!!! always wanted one also!


----------



## G-stars (Sep 29, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 98001
> i know what your talking about, they look amazing!!! always wanted one also!



In a couple years hopefully.


— Gus


----------



## taza (Sep 30, 2014)

Mine is the name of my first Pug. She was the best dog!


----------



## tortdad (Sep 30, 2014)

Mines pretty self explanatory  

The other user name I use a lot is Lil Charlie and that's because my dad always goes by Big Charlie and we are members of the same motorcycle forums. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Earth Mama (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm the person that everyone comes to when a bird falls out of a nest or there is an injured squirrel or rabbit or something. I also have some rural property and am pretty knowledgable about the wildlife there...not to mention the miniature donkeys I own and the honeybee hive I manage. In short....my friends friends refer to me as "the earth mother".


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2014)

Earth Mama said:


> I'm the person that everyone comes to when a bird falls out of a nest or there is an injured squirrel or rabbit or something. I also have some rural property and am pretty knowledgable about the wildlife there...not to mention the miniature donkeys I own and the honeybee hive I manage. In short....my friends friends refer to me as "the earth mother".


Bees?? That's awesome, it would be cool to have a hive. _I_'ll bet you get visited by racoons


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> The real Delilah ( =


She is really pretty! Great name BTW


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Lisa marie born in 79  I use it for everything so I don't forget


 Hehehe, I'm very forgetful, so that actually could come in handy... (I've never forgotten my name though!)
Don;t you hate when someone ask your name,birthday, etc. and you (or maybe just me!) and think about for a sec before answering?  People's faces!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well...I jacked mine all up!!! I wanted big red, but there was already one of those  I wish I didn't add all the #'s but mines the last name and my wedding date 9-21-13. Yup just survived 1 yr of marriage but we've been together over 13 years


Survived?? 
Congrats! I hope in 15 years you're still thinking, 'He's still alive!'


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Yours is perfect. Suits your personality. I don't think they'd survive -40°F.
> 
> 
> May
> ...


Thank you! 
Ouch. For a vacation you could come here, last winter around here the temps hit -20 at the coldest... HAHA Our indoor/outdoor cat was like WHAT??


----------



## Tyanna (Sep 30, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Mine is my name! Sure is something right I'm very imaginative.



Mine is too, you're not alone.  LOL


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2014)

G-stars said:


> Mines my first initial and star tortoises are my favorite. Next on the wish list are radiated.
> 
> 
> — Gus


Radiated tortoises are so cool! They must be hard to find, they are one the most endangered species (of tort)?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Survived??
> Congrats! I hope in 15 years you're still thinking, 'He's still alive!'


LOL!! Ya we ARE are crazy couple


----------



## tortdad (Sep 30, 2014)

Earth Mama said:


> I'm the person that everyone comes to when a bird falls out of a nest or there is an injured squirrel or rabbit or something. I also have some rural property and am pretty knowledgable about the wildlife there...not to mention the miniature donkeys I own and the honeybee hive I manage. In short....my friends friends refer to me as "the earth mother".



Do how do I get some fresh honey? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's my name ^^^


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 30, 2014)

Jay = J 
Gee = G

My initials JG


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's my name ^^^


hehehehe


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 30, 2014)

PRAIRIE: I didn't put too much thought into my name when I created it. I wanted to give a description of the climate where I'm living, but not too exact, because I like to post photos of my kids and don't want anyone outside the forum with a search engine to stalk them. I also identified with @Earth Mama 's post quite a bit...anything from human to wildlife that needs love and help tends to find their way to me or vice versa. I have a house FULL of animals and consider myself "Mom" to all of them and they seem to agree. Like Earth mama, I have also rescued and released animals back into the wild, or found homes for many strays. I still have one wild tree squirrel that unfortunately is un-releaseable, but we love him dearly and he has an indoor/outdoor enclosures that is bigger than my first apartment.



MOM: Then, of course, I am a Mom to some amazing little humans. I had no idea how hard motherhood could be, but there are no words in any language that can describe the reward and joy motherhood brings. "Mom" is my identity through and through. And thus was born..."Prairie Mom"


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 30, 2014)

@Yellow Turtle01 I love that you started this thread, because I'll admit that I think I was the most curious about YOUR name and picture! Yes! Mystery solved!!! Awesome.


----------



## yillt (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, my tortoise was originally called Tilly ( his name is Billy now) so I spelt Tilly backwards which was Yillt. Well, so I thought. It was actually yllit but Yillt is easier to say so Yillt it was.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> PRAIRIE: I didn't put too much thought into my name when I created it. I wanted to give a description of the climate where I'm living, but not too exact, because I like to post photos of my kids and don't want anyone outside the forum with a search engine to stalk them. I also identified with @Earth Mama 's post quite a bit...anything from human to wildlife that needs love and help tends to find their way to me or vice versa. I have a house FULL of animals and consider myself "Mom" to all of them and they seem to agree. Like Earth mama, I have also rescued and released animals back into the wild, or found homes for many strays. I still have one wild tree squirrel that unfortunately is un-releaseable, but we love him dearly and he has an indoor/outdoor enclosures that is bigger than my first apartment.
> View attachment 98068
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good reason, I think!  I love how you guys have all these animals! I only have cats... and those turtles/torts, of course!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> @Yellow Turtle01 I love that you started this thread, because I'll admit that I think I was the most curious about YOUR name and picture! Yes! Mystery solved!!! Awesome.


Hmm, yes, the disembodied head is a little strange!  Thank you!


----------



## TCZaro (Sep 30, 2014)

Hmm, my username... Well it all started when I was sitting in History class, listening to a lecture about Russian history, doodling to pass the time when my teacher started talking about Russian rulers. I learned that a Tzar or Czar was like a Russian king. Thus the "Tczar", I just added the "o" for effect.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 30, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That's a pretty good reason, I think!  I love how you guys have all these animals! I only have cats... and those turtles/torts, of course!


My cup runneth over in cats as well Cats rule and they know it.


----------



## majxmom (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm new to the group. I've posted a few times but haven't introduced myself as a newbie. My user name has nothing to do with tortoises. I have a horse whose call name is Magic. His mother died from a ruptured uterus when he was born, so I have always been his mom since he never knew her. My car license plate is MAJXMOM: Magic's Mom. I use it on several forums.

My CDT tortoise is Barstow. He got that very clever name 51 years ago when my dad brought him home for me from.... you guessed it, Barstow, CA. We estimate he was 10-20 years old when we got him, because a co-worker of Dad's owned him for several years before that. He is actually a she, but I only just recently learned how to sex them, and after 50 years of calling Barstow a him, I can't adjust. My dad kept him at his house when I went to college and he just stayed there because the yard and landscaping worked out so well for him. He loves to eat flowers. My dad just passed away earlier this year so I have brought him to my place. He's been in Hayward, CA, for 50 years where the temperature is between 50 and 70 degrees F most of the time. I live in the CA Delta where it is significantly colder and hotter. He has a habitat about 30x40 feet bounded by double-high masonry bricks. We built him a great burrow -- he'd been hibernating in a dog house for the last 30 years. He loves his new burrow. We built it with the masonry blocks in a U shape as I saw on a link on this forum, dug into the ground and then the dirt piled over plywood on the bricks. He comes when he hears me, eats, climbs on top to bask, goes back in and out all day. He seems so content to finally have a burrow after so many years. When we were digging the dirt out, he got in the hole with us and helped dig a little along with our shovels. It was so cute, I wish I had taken a video. I'm a little nervous about his first winter here where we often have several nights in the upper 20s but I will insulate him well at the entrance and I think it will be ok in his burrow with over a foot of dirt covering him.

I was glad to find this forum as well as the websites for CA, AZ and UT about desert tortoises. I've expanded his menu with all the good lists of food. 

A question: I read a lot on this forum about soaking. Is that recommended for the CDT as well? His shell seems a little drier than how I remember it when I was a kid, when he would soak himself on the lawn while we were watering it. Other than that he seems healthy and supple, so I wouldn't want to introduce any problems with good intentions.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

TCZaro said:


> Hmm, my username... Well it all started when I was sitting in History class, listening to a lecture about Russian history, doodling to pass the time when my teacher started talking about Russian rulers. I learned that a Tzar or Czar was like a Russian king. Thus the "Tczar", I just added the "o" for effect.


Hmm, O does make a pretty good affect!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> My cup runneth over in cats as well Cats rule and they know it.


Oh yes, they definitely know it!  Hahaha, addictive, just like torts!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

majxmom said:


> I'm new to the group. I've posted a few times but haven't introduced myself as a newbie. My user name has nothing to do with tortoises. I have a horse whose call name is Magic. His mother died from a ruptured uterus when he was born, so I have always been his mom since he never knew her. My car license plate is MAJXMOM: Magic's Mom. I use it on several forums.
> 
> My CDT tortoise is Barstow. He got that very clever name 51 years ago when my dad brought him home for me from.... you guessed it, Barstow, CA. We estimate he was 10-20 years old when we got him, because a co-worker of Dad's owned him for several years before that. He is actually a she, but I only just recently learned how to sex them, and after 50 years of calling Barstow a him, I can't adjust. My dad kept him at his house when I went to college and he just stayed there because the yard and landscaping worked out so well for him. He loves to eat flowers. My dad just passed away earlier this year so I have brought him to my place. He's been in Hayward, CA, for 50 years where the temperature is between 50 and 70 degrees F most of the time. I live in the CA Delta where it is significantly colder and hotter. He has a habitat about 30x40 feet bounded by double-high masonry bricks. We built him a great burrow -- he'd been hibernating in a dog house for the last 30 years. He loves his new burrow. We built it with the masonry blocks in a U shape as I saw on a link on this forum, dug into the ground and then the dirt piled over plywood on the bricks. He comes when he hears me, eats, climbs on top to bask, goes back in and out all day. He seems so content to finally have a burrow after so many years. When we were digging the dirt out, he got in the hole with us and helped dig a little along with our shovels. It was so cute, I wish I had taken a video. I'm a little nervous about his first winter here where we often have several nights in the upper 20s but I will insulate him well at the entrance and I think it will be ok in his burrow with over a foot of dirt covering him.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a long time! It makes me so happy to think about all the years I'll have  He sounds so adorable! 
Does he have a spot in his yard where he can soak whenever he wants? Maybe just a little kiddie pool dug into ground... it's good to have a spot where they can soak them selves


----------



## Peytons torts (Oct 1, 2014)

My name is Peyton and I have tortoises lol


----------



## smarch (Oct 1, 2014)

First initial last name, pretty simple lol easy to remember.... until I get married and my name does whatever it does (but since things aren't "traditional" if you catch my drift, I essentially have no idea how the name thing will happen! it may very well stay)


----------



## smarch (Oct 1, 2014)

I also have my account name on my wordpess as smarchnank since I didn't know what else to do lol... no one in the class I made it for understood it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

smarch said:


> I also have my account name on my wordpess as smarchnank since I didn't know what else to do lol... no one in the class I made it for understood it


 hehehe! Nank is your tort's name, and they probably were wondering, hhmmmm...


----------



## majxmom (Oct 1, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wow, that's a long time! It makes me so happy to think about all the years I'll have  He sounds so adorable!
> Does he have a spot in his yard where he can soak whenever he wants? Maybe just a little kiddie pool dug into ground... it's good to have a spot where they can soak them selves



Truly the only pet for which you must have an heir. 

I put a ceramic pie plate into the ground for some water, which I flush every day. I've seen him traverse across it but I've never seen him stay in it, although I have seen poop in it so I imagine he's sat down there a few times. About every other day this summer, I've let the hose run in there to see if he wanted some running water. Maybe once a week he takes me up on it, comes over into the puddle and drinks for 10 minutes. But he doesn't look comfortable doing that like he used to on a grass lawn. The dirt makes mud with the hose, and he looks like he does not appreciate all the dirt all over his mouth. Right now his habitat is on the only side of the house where we have no lawn, but I think before he comes out of hibernation in the spring, I'm going to expand the habitat to include the lawn behind the house. That way he can enjoy the grass and shade he was used to in Hayward while still having the burrow. When I moved him to my farm, there was plenty of wild pasture grass in the habitat but he mowed it all down over the summer except for this weedy rhizome grass that evidently doesn't taste good.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 1, 2014)

It's my name and that I am a serious Dale Earnhardt fan...3 was his car number. I may change it to 3fan4ever. He's dead now, but the loyalty remains. I like Kyle Busch now, I guess. I have a room in my house dedicated to Dale Earnhardt collectibles and my sister calls it the "Dale Earnhardt Memorial Worship Room"..hehehe...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 1, 2014)

yillt said:


> Well, my tortoise was originally called Tilly ( his name is Billy now) so I spelt Tilly backwards which was Yillt. Well, so I thought. It was actually yllit but Yillt is easier to say so Yillt it was.



I have wondered about that before...interesting...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 1, 2014)

tortdad said:


> Mines pretty self explanatory
> 
> The other user name I use a lot is Lil Charlie and that's because my dad always goes by Big Charlie and we are members of the same motorcycle forums.
> 
> ...




What do you ride?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 2, 2014)

majxmom said:


> Truly the only pet for which you must have an heir.
> 
> I put a ceramic pie plate into the ground for some water, which I flush every day. I've seen him traverse across it but I've never seen him stay in it, although I have seen poop in it so I imagine he's sat down there a few times. About every other day this summer, I've let the hose run in there to see if he wanted some running water. Maybe once a week he takes me up on it, comes over into the puddle and drinks for 10 minutes. But he doesn't look comfortable doing that like he used to on a grass lawn. The dirt makes mud with the hose, and he looks like he does not appreciate all the dirt all over his mouth. Right now his habitat is on the only side of the house where we have no lawn, but I think before he comes out of hibernation in the spring, I'm going to expand the habitat to include the lawn behind the house. That way he can enjoy the grass and shade he was used to in Hayward while still having the burrow. When I moved him to my farm, there was plenty of wild pasture grass in the habitat but he mowed it all down over the summer except for this weedy rhizome grass that evidently doesn't taste good.


There are ENORMOUS bags you can buy online, to replant all his food. I'm not sure how big CDT's get, but can he soak himself? I'm thinking, submersible. You could have big grass plants to shade it so the baby weeds/grass don't shrivel up


----------



## Magilla504 (Oct 2, 2014)

My username is my nickname in the fire department. Years ago I had a lieutenant say that I looked like magilla gorilla. I was fumbling with some small screws in a tight space and getting frustrated. It has stuck with me ever since!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2014)

decades ago I was loosely associated with a biker club and I owned then as I do now, only Japanese sport bikes. I made it a point of always showing up with the loudest, fastest and most obnoxious of them. The name stuck. Actually, It was just "ZERO".


----------



## smarch (Oct 2, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> hehehe! Nank is your tort's name, and they probably were wondering, hhmmmm...


 Well his full name is franklin (and of course I introduced him in a post lol) but when i'm not "formally introducing him he's Nank, so I guess they had no idea about the Nank thing


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 12, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> decades ago I was loosely associated with a biker club and I owned then as I do now, only Japanese sport bikes. I made it a point of always showing up with the loudest, fastest and most obnoxious of them. The name stuck. Actually, It was just "ZERO".



zipperheads....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 12, 2014)

...For the Japanese "ZERO" planes that flew into battleships at the end of WW-2...Every one else owned some slow American machine. (Lemming mentality.)


----------



## motero (Oct 12, 2014)

A Montero is my favorite off road truck, when I registered for a Geocaching account ages ago I misspelled it Motero. I did not bother to change it and use it on other forums.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine seems self explanatory. It originated in a grocery store when a cashier/friend saw me and rather than just yell out Ken, she yelled out Cowboy Ken! It stuck.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine is what my wife calls me in Chinese. 

The actual pronunciation should be "baobaoA！" (宝宝啊！）。 The "a (ah)" means, somethings she is asking or command me to do or follow. Then I will say: bouaboua (不啊不啊）which mean "No ah No ah". 

I think I totally confused myself...


----------



## jeffjeff (Oct 13, 2014)

that's a long depressing story . so here's the short version. but first u need to know who jeffjeff was it, was a piece of wood that ended up almost man shaped when cutting out other shapes for project. me being a big kid made it in to a little man and sat on the shelf of the workshop it sat there for years and became known to every one as little jeffjeff. so we had a massive argument with my parents, their the kind of people who think its ok to drink excessively and knock the kids about. afterwards we started getting heaps of horrible messages especially on facebook. wishing us all dead threatening to shoot us all ect ect. at the time jess was only 3 and the wife was a few days off giving birth to naty. so i decided the best thing was to forget they exist. so set up another account under the name jeffjeff so friends would know it was me. i ended up using that page more and more until people started calling me it as a joke and it stuck. alot of the same people ai talk to re on the different fishing forums i'm on so i used the same user name on them all. my real name is chris.


----------



## Flipper (Oct 13, 2014)

Flipper was the name of my first goldfish (RIP) and she inspired me to be very involved in goldfish keeping 

Flipper is my username on several forums  that way I don't get confused...... and I remember my favorite calico ryukin


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 13, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...For the Japanese "ZERO" planes that flew into battleships at the end of WW-2...Every one else owned some slow American machine. (Lemming mentality.)



I come from a family of Harley's and most of my husbands or boyfriends rode. We always called that kind of riceburner rider a "zipperhead" I think because so many ride those bikes so fast, but don't seem to use much sense, they unzip their heads and remove their brains...
Don't mean any insult. It's not the same way now, and I'm talking 30 or so years ago. Just relating an old story.
My sister (amazingly enough) used to ride her own full dresser. It was some sort of an anniversary edition, but I can't remember. It was red and had a sidecar. My sister! Can you just imagine her on a Harley??? While she was learning, she'd put me in the sidecar for weight. I'd be knocked over curbs, pointed at palm trees and generally just many adrenalin rushes riding with her...BUT, as will happen, she improved and got pretty good and we went on some rides. It was fun...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 13, 2014)

For those unaware, Yvonne G is the sister in this fun entry.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine is how it sounds when my nieces say my name.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 20, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> It's my name and that I am a serious Dale Earnhardt fan...3 was his car number. I may change it to 3fan4ever. He's dead now, but the loyalty remains. I like Kyle Busch now, I guess. I have a room in my house dedicated to Dale Earnhardt collectibles and my sister calls it the "Dale Earnhardt Memorial Worship Room"..hehehe...



It's better when everyone can see it
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/dale-earnhardt-memorial-worship-room.25319/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/dale-earnhardt-memorial-worship-room-part-2.25320/


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 20, 2014)

jaizei said:


> It's better when everyone can see it
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/dale-earnhardt-memorial-worship-room.25319/
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/dale-earnhardt-memorial-worship-room-part-2.25320/



Wow, I don't even know what to say. I had forgotten all about them..Thanks so much for bring up that memory for me....it made me get teary eyes. 
And yes, I have added to my collection and everything is still out. One of the things I bought is a clock with a #3 car that actually goes around. I'll post a picture, it's actually pretty cool.


----------

